# Amazon: Weltweit am Spitzentag über 158 Produkte pro Sekunde verkauft



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. Dezember 2010)

*Amazon: Weltweit am Spitzentag über 158 Produkte pro Sekunde verkauft*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Amazon: Weltweit am Spitzentag über 158 Produkte pro Sekunde verkauft gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Amazon: Weltweit am Spitzentag über 158 Produkte pro Sekunde verkauft


----------



## KeiteH (28. Dezember 2010)

*Amazon: Weltweit am Spitzentag über 158 Produkte pro Sekunde verkauft*

Hammer, was da für Summen zusammen kommen...


----------



## NGamers (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Weltweit am Spitzentag über 158 Produkte pro Sekunde verkauft*



KeiteH schrieb:


> Hammer, was da für Summen zusammen kommen...



Logistische Meisterleistung, da kann man echt nichts gegen sagen....


----------



## Re4dt (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Weltweit am Spitzentag über 158 Produkte pro Sekunde verkauft*



> Der Rekordtag für Amazon.de war der 13. Dezember, an diesem Tag hatte  die deutsche Tochter von Amazon 2,1 Millionen Bestellungen registriert


2,1 Mio das ist einfach unglaublich  Dieses Unternehmen wird Tag zu Tag größer.


----------



## Diezer (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Weltweit am Spitzentag über 158 Produkte pro Sekunde verkauft*

Wow, hab mich anfangs verlesen und pro Stunde gelesen... aber doch pro Sekunde. 
Respekt Amazon!

MfG diezer


----------



## FrittenFett (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Weltweit am Spitzentag über 158 Produkte pro Sekunde verkauft*

Aber das hat auch seinen Grund für mich in den unglaublich guten Versandzeiten!


----------



## mannefix (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Weltweit am Spitzentag über 158 Produkte pro Sekunde verkauft*

...macht ja auch Spaß da zu kaufen


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Weltweit am Spitzentag über 158 Produkte pro Sekunde verkauft*



mannefix schrieb:


> ...macht ja auch Spaß da zu kaufen



Amazon ist nicht umsonst so riesig - die Qualität stimmt einfach. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern jemals eine schlechte Erfahrung gemacht zu haben, ganz anders als bei den meisten anderen Internetshops (ich hab immer Pech bei sowas anscheinend).

Bei amazon ists wirklich wie beschrieben. Anklicken und in 2 Tagen ists anner Haustür


----------



## Westcoast (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Weltweit am Spitzentag über 158 Produkte pro Sekunde verkauft*

das sind ja regionen, wahnsinn. Amazon haben einen sehr schnellen service. ich finde es auch gut, wenn man einen bestimmten betrag überschreitet, 
keine versandgebühren anfallen. nur bei den preisen ist Amazon nicht der günstigste anbieter.


----------



## knarf0815 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Weltweit am Spitzentag über 158 Produkte pro Sekunde verkauft*

resprkt amazon

der service und die lieferzeiten sind fast unschlagbar 
bin auch immer zufrieden gewesen
hab auch schon sachen umgetauscht ohne viel hin und her 
super versandhändler


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Weltweit am Spitzentag über 158 Produkte pro Sekunde verkauft*

Die Lieferzeit ist mir zu lang, da Bestellungen meist nicht nach 2 Tagen bei mir eintreffen, was machbar und optimal wäre, sondern idR 4 - 7 Tage brauchen. 

Den Service find ich hingegen ebenso vorbildlich wie das breite und tiefe Sortiment, den häufigen Versandkostenerlass und den Marketplace.


----------



## Veriquitas (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Weltweit am Spitzentag über 158 Produkte pro Sekunde verkauft*

Ich hab es immer am übernächsten Tag manchmal sogar am nächsten bei normalen Versand, kann mich auch nicht beklagen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Weltweit am Spitzentag über 158 Produkte pro Sekunde verkauft*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ich hab es immer am übernächsten Tag manchmal sogar am nächsten bei normalen Versand



Ich auch, manchmal kommts sogar vor dass ich nachmittags was bestelle und es den nächsten Morgen schon da ist - unglaublich^^


----------



## push@max (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Amazon: Weltweit am Spitzentag über 158 Produkte pro Sekunde verkauft*

Sehr interessante Zahlen


----------

